# NCEES Records/DC Licensing Application



## jr21 (Jul 11, 2012)

So I'm planning on getting my licensing in DC. I'm currently licensed in Maryland. I recently applied for an NCEES Record and was accepted. I've gone to the DC Licensing website and the only application they seem to have is for one for new engineers. Can't seem to find a reciprocity one. Do I really have to do this whole routine again? Get my college transcripts? Take 2 passport pictures? Scan license? Climb the damn Aggro-Crag? I've posted the link below.

http://www.pearsonvue.com/dc/engineers/

Shouldn't I be able to submit my NCEES Record info and fill out a minimal application? Has anyone else applied for licensing in DC via NCEES Records? Help much appreciated!


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 11, 2012)

Doesn't page 4 of the instructions address your concerns?

http://www.asisvcs.com/publications/pdf/680935.pdf


----------



## jr21 (Jul 12, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> Doesn't page 4 of the instructions address your concerns?
> 
> http://www.asisvcs.c.../pdf/680935.pdf


So what is the point of an NCEES Record then? I still have to fill out the application, and on page 5, there is "supporting documents required"

D&gt; All applicants are required to have five Character References

E. All applicants must have their official transcripts

This stuff is in the NCEES record. Does it really need to be acquired again? Thats what I'm trying to understand. Thanks.


----------



## Peele1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just remember, if DC can make something more complicated, expensive, or time-consuming, they will.


----------



## jr21 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Rimshot* But in all seriousness, how much does an NCEES Record help with an application? I looked at the VA one (Don't practice there, but might some day) and it seems like the same redundant nightmare.



Peele1 said:


> Just remember, if DC can make something more complicated, expensive, or time-consuming, they will.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 12, 2012)

jr21 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't page 4 of the instructions address your concerns?
> ...


I see what you mean. That's rough. They say you need to do everything a new applicant needs to do except pick an exam date. It looks like they still want you to fill out 5 reference forms, college transcripts, 2 photo IDs, proof of EIT, etc. Yikes. Perhaps try calling them? Good luck.


----------



## jr21 (Jul 12, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> jr21 said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


Yeah, that's probably the next step for me. Figured I'd ask around here to anyone who's done it in the past before contacting the board. I hope its just poorly worded or explained, otherwise its entirely redundant. And it means I went through that whole NCEES Record process for nothing.


----------



## bradlelf (Jul 13, 2012)

I specifically dont have my DC license because the process to do so is such a pain in the ass. I may get reciprocity in the future if they ever streamline the process.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I've seen on different threads here that it varies on which state you're talking about. Some make it easy and some more difficult. Most people say, though, that if you're going to be licensed in multiple states, an ncees record is the way to go. Here's a link I found on the ncees website that asks some of the same kinds of questions you're talking about and if you click on them, it gives you the answer by state. Some states have no answers (weird), but maybe that will help https://apps.ncees.org/boardprofile/results/index.php?survey_id=1003&amp;section_id=6


----------



## andyrich (Jul 13, 2012)

I have an NCEES record and I found it was helpful in getting my North Carolina License. It is also a nice thing to be able to put on the resume 

You do have to update one reference per year to keep it up to date, and five different references must be on file for the past five years. In other words, if you use the same reference every year, they will only count you as having one reference!


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry, but I do not know what an NCEES record is. What is it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 16, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> Sorry, but I do not know what an NCEES record is. What is it?


ptatohed, a record with NCEES basically holds all your credential information and can be used to apply for licensure through comity with another state(s) other than your home license state. It's nice to have if you plan on becoming licensed in multiple states. That way each time you would apply, you wouldn't need to gather transcripts, previous exam grades, employment history, PE references, etc. All that information is stored in your active NCEES record that you renew on an annual basis. Most states now have a standard application process or they indicate acceptance of NCEES records as an alternative. You pay a small fee and indicate to NCEES which state board you would like to have your information sent to. You can read more on it here. I hold an active record that I was allowed to expense through my company. The initial application fee is less if you apply shortly after receiving your PE license.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 16, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I do not know what an NCEES record is. What is it?
> ...


Thanks knight. Goes to show how much I know. I just assumed each state had a streamline process for any applicant already holding a license in another state. I didn't think a third party was necessary. Thanks.


----------



## jr21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I sent in my application about a month ago for license by comity in DC. Has anyone else done this, and does anyone know how long it takes for them to process the application? I have an NCEES record which I forwarded to them as well.


----------



## beccfi (Mar 13, 2013)

I just sent in my application for comity yesterday along with having the NCEES record transmitted. I was on here looking for processing times. The one month doesn't bode well. Have you tried calling PCS? I know there is a board meeting the 28th, maybe after that you will hear something. I'm going to wait for that date then call and follow up. I didn't get the model law designation, so I'm not sure what hoops I will have to jump through.


----------



## beccfi (Mar 14, 2013)

oops, meant pearsons-vue


----------



## danderson (Mar 14, 2013)

Georgia now requires and NCEES record for reciprocity. It is SUPER easy with a record in GA. It's done 100% electronically. Took 20 mins tops. I got my license in a week.


----------



## jr21 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I haven't been able to find anywhere that has the processing times listed. The NCEES website says "N/A" for DC in terms of processing times.



beccfi said:


> I just sent in my application for comity yesterday along with having the NCEES record transmitted. I was on here looking for processing times. The one month doesn't bode well. Have you tried calling PCS? I know there is a board meeting the 28th, maybe after that you will hear something. I'm going to wait for that date then call and follow up. I didn't get the model law designation, so I'm not sure what hoops I will have to jump through.


----------



## beccfi (Apr 4, 2013)

I called today, they said call back. I checked the website search and I have a number now. Might want to do that - calling didn't seem that helpful.


----------



## jr21 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been checking online daily for what seems like forever. Just checked it, and I'm registered! :Banane36: :multiplespotting:

Long story short, took just under 2 months for anyone who has been trying to apply!



beccfi said:


> I called today, they said call back. I checked the website search and I have a number now. Might want to do that - calling didn't seem that helpful.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone have recent experience trying to get reciprocity in DC without using the NCEES system? It looks more cumbersome than it should be. A getting letters of recommendation from *currently* licensed engineers who knew me when I was only an EIT will be problematic.


----------



## GeotechCT (Jun 29, 2017)

@RBHeadge PE that does sound very frustrating! I wonder if it might be easier for you to get the NCEES record then apply via that route..


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 5, 2017)

This is really about an desk location change and I won't ever have to stamp something in DC anyway. So it may just be easier to have a line at the bottom of the business card and email signature indicating that my license is in Maryland.


----------

